# Husqvarna IZ4821 Leaving a line when I cut



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I am wondering why my zero turn mower is leaving a 1" line of grass between 2 of the 3 blades. The blades were just changed with a different set of sharp blades. Could they be getting shorter or could it have something to do with the grass being a little high (its been 2 1/2 weeks since it has been cut.) Also on a 48" deck how long should each blade be? Thanks


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Make sure the sharp blades are installed right side up and, measure and compare the length of fresh blades to old.
hth


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

It took me some time to figure out what was going on. I couldn't tell if it was because the grass was somewhat high. It has been really dry around here, so I have been cutting about every 2-3 weeks. Turned out that the cutting deck belt broke, so when I put the new one on it corrected the problem. So I guess the belt was stretched out. Works great now. Thanks for the help.


----------

